# What To Feed Mice?



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I have three pet mice and right now I feed them Oxbow Regal. They seem to be okay on that, actually two of them are thriving even though they're really old. But someone brought to my attention that mice need more protein and fat than rats, so the Regal Rat might not be the best. I know Oxbow sells a Mouse and Young Rat food, but the price of RR recently went up in my area and I would rather not buy two bags. Are there any mouse foods sold at Petsmart that are good? Is Mazuri good for mice, there's a local reptile shop that sells Mazuri (they have feeder mice). 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

